# Download Fonts In Bulk



## readermaniax (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey guys ... sorry for being inactive..

Can you plz tell me some links to download Fonts in bulk


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 24, 2006)

you can check out 

www.freewarefonts.com/ 

moreove /...tell me one thing..have you tried "even" searching on google for such  small thing???


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 25, 2006)

google fonts. you will get plenty of sites. It is not a good practice to load too many fonts in your system as it will slow down your PC.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 25, 2006)

yeah, be choosy about fonts, it will slow down every thing that supports text-processing...


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 25, 2006)

@Rama......

CORRECT....
install only the fonts that you use frequently or else you'll slow your machne down and then ask us why that happened !!!!!!!


----------



## yashved (Mar 25, 2006)

You can also check out :
*www.1001fonts.com
*www.myfonts.com

I downloaded many from there, but be careful not to load all of them at the same time in your system


----------



## hafees (Mar 25, 2006)

Use some font utilities for dynamic installation/uninstallation and cataloging. Try this
www.fontutilities.com

Then you can install a group of fonts, say, artistic, and unistall them after ur use. This way you can drastically reduce the fonts installed (Below 20) and 
free up some memory.


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 27, 2006)

@hafees

Thanks buddy.........

You seem to have links for everything daqmn thing available on the net !!!

Can we be friends ? 
Mail me at raj.neo@gmail.com



-----------Raj r000000ls !!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 27, 2006)

Yo Raj! U r00l for sure but jus one suggestion - Dont write yr email id as a link, write it this way name [at] site [dot] com. this way u may avoid some potential spam pickers 

@hafees - that utility rox man! thnx


----------

